# No love



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

Why there's no love for LG 4k televisions? Are they not as good other 4k tv brands as Samsung and other brands?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

mvigo said:


> Why there's no love for LG 4k televisions? Are they not as good other 4k tv brands as Samsung and other brands?


 I don't know but I know Pioneer, Panasonic and Samsung dominated the market and maybe still do with the exception that Pioneer no longer makes them. 
Now LG came out with OLED tv's which is suppose to have darker blacks than the plasmas. Panasonic is now doing OLED too.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a LG 4k television. I just don't see any threads on LG 4k, wondering if is a bad investment to buy one. Can't afford the Oled model lol


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I purchased a LG 65" 4K tv from Costco, and the picture was Awesome! The air mouse was terrible in my opinion, and the TV died in the first 30 days of its life (half the screen one day went to a green screen door, and then went to a full green screen door look). I took it back and got the 65" Samsung which so far is working great, but I think the picture was actually better on the LG. The Samsung remote is much more intuitive too.


----------

